# Swedish: [ns] -> [ŋs]



## Tjahzi

Hej

Jag lyssnade nyligen på en ljudbok uppläst av Tomas Bolme och gjorde en väldigt intressant observation. 

I följande ord som jag hade uttalat sekvensen /ns/ som [ns] uttalar Bolme istället /ns/ som [ŋs]: _allians, avancera, balanserad, finans, instans. _Samma fenomen återfinns i orden _santa_ och_ intressant, _där sekvensen /nt/ uttalades [ŋt].

Personligen kan jag känna att dessa ord kan delas in i två kategorier: de i vilka /n/ och /s/ kan tillhöra samma stavelse, dvs. de i vilka de förekommer inne i ordet, och de i vilka de tillhör samma stavelse, dvs. de i vilka de står sist. Jag kan tänka mig att det är mer sannolikt att man assimilerar när de står i samma stavelse, men trots det hade jag nog själv sagt både [alɪ'jans], [fɪn'ans] och [ɪn'stans], men [ɧaŋs] (_chans_).

Hur uttalar ni de här orden?


----------



## Dan2

Tjahzi said:


> två kategorier: de i vilka /n/ och /s/ kan tillhöra samma stavelse, dvs. de i vilka de förekommer inne i ordet, och de i vilka de tillhör samma stavelse, dvs. de i vilka de står sist.


Don't you mean a) cases where /n/ and /s/ are NOT in the same syllable and b) those in which they ARE?


Tjahzi said:


> Jag  kan tänka mig att det är mer sannolikt att man assimilerar när de står i  samma stavelse,


Is it phonetic assimilation that's going on here, or is it rather use of [ŋ] as an approximation of the French nasal vowel? (Aren't all the words you mentioned of French origin?) (Other languages use [ŋ] for this purpose.)

Please continue this discussion (och den "snuskiga" diskussion) in Swedish...


----------



## Tjahzi

Dan2 said:


> Don't you mean a) cases where /n/ and /s/ are NOT in the same syllable and b) those in which they ARE?


Nej, jag menade verkligen _kan _vara. Det finns nämligen inga klara regler för var exakt gränsen mellan olika stavelser går inne i ord. Ett ord som _avancera_ kan tex. anses bestå både av stavelserna /avan-sera/ och /avans-era/.

No, I really meant _may_ be. Syllable boundaries withing words are sometimes very hard to establish, and words such as _avancera_ can be considered to consist of /avan-sera/ as well as /avans-era/.



Dan2 said:


> Is it phonetic assimilation that's going on here, or is it rather use of [ŋ] as an approximation of the French nasal vowel? (Aren't all the words you mentioned of French origin?) (Other languages use [ŋ] for this purpose.)


Spontant låter det osannolikt, i synnerhet med tanke på att [ns], åtminstone för mig, tycks vara det normala uttalet. Dock är det värt att notera att flertalet "mindre utländska" ord, så som _krans, dans _och_ lans_, aldrig brukar uttalas med [ŋ]. Inte heller sker assimilationen (om det nu är att betrakta som en sådan) i fall där ord som slutar på _-n_ sätts i genitiv och därigenom också får ett _-s_ påhängt sig.

My spontaneous reaction would be that that's very unlikely, considering that, at least I, view [ns] to be the normal realization. However, it should be noted that in a number of "less foreign" words such as _krans_, _dans_ and _lans_, I can't imagine the assimilation occurring. Neither in words where the sequence appears as a result of genitivization of a word ending in _-n_.

(I didn't notice your last line until I had completed my English reply. However, I'll leave it be just in case.)


----------



## hanne

For what it's worth, in Danish we pronounce alliance, balance and avancere with ng (or ŋ) - I'm sure this has to do with the French origin. I would guess that they're more recent additions to the language than finans, instans and interessant (which are all pronounced with a plain n).


----------



## Tjahzi

hanne said:


> For what it's worth, in Danish we pronounce alliance, balance and avancere with ng (or ŋ) - I'm sure this has to do with the French origin. I would guess that they're more recent additions to the language than finans, instans and interessant (which are all pronounced with a plain n).


Uttalar ni _e_ i _allianc*e*, balanc*e* _och_ avancer*e*_?


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> Is it phonetic assimilation that's going on here,  or is it rather use of [ŋ] as an approximation of the French nasal  vowel? (Aren't all the words you mentioned of French origin?) (Other  languages use [ŋ] for this purpose.)





Tjahzi said:


> Spontant låter det osannolikt, i synnerhet med  tanke på att [ns], åtminstone för mig, tycks vara det normala uttalet.


Kanske användar Tomas Bolme ett äldre, mera fransk, uttal?


Tjahzi said:


> Dock är det värt att notera att flertalet "mindre utländska" ord, så som  _krans, dans _och_ lans_, aldrig brukar uttalas med [ŋ]. Inte  heller sker assimilationen (om det nu är att betrakta som en sådan) i  fall där ord som slutar på _-n_ sätts i genitiv och därigenom också får ett _-s_ påhängt sig


Märk också att "departement" t. ex. uttalas [...maŋ] på norska.  Det där kan inte vara fonetisk assimilation. (Men det handlar om norska, och är kanske inte relevant.)


----------



## hanne

Tjahzi said:


> Uttalar ni _e_ i _allianc*e*, balanc*e* _och_ avancer*e*_?


Ja. (også fx "departemang" som Dan nævner, men "incitament" uden g)


----------



## Tjahzi

Dan2 said:


> Kanske användar Tomas Bolme ett äldre, mera fransk, uttal?


Kanske är det så. Jag hoppades få det bekräftat eller avfärdat av andra läsare av den här tråden. 



Dan2 said:


> Märk också att "departement" t. ex. uttalas  [...maŋ] på norska.  Det där kan inte vara fonetisk assimilation. (Men  det handlar om norska, och är kanske inte relevant.)


Personligen skulle jag inte utesluta det... (På svenska säger vi [nt].)



hanne said:


> Ja. (også fx "departemang" som Dan nævner, men "incitament" uden g)


Det hade alltså betytt att _alliance, balance_ och _avancere_ skiljer sig från _finans_, _instans _och _interessant_ i det att [ns] där förekommer "inne i ordet". Intressant...


----------



## cocuyo

Tomas bor ju på samma ö som jag, och här förekommer varierande uttal, dels med [ŋ] dels med rent _-n_, och det förekommer också vokalskiftningar, så att departement kan uttalas precis som det är skrivet, men den sista stavelsen kan få både _a_ i stället för _e_ och [ŋ] i stället för _-nt_. Visst kan det vara inflytande från franska i basen, men det är helt enkelt dialektalt här. Alla varianterna förekommer, och det är inte ens enhetligt för samma talare. Att _n_ kan glida mot [ŋ] när det står före en klusil är rätt vanligt här och närmast regel intill konsonanterna _g_ och _k_ också i sammansatta ord och det förekommer ibland också där _g_ uttalas som j-ljud. Fonetiken är närmast ett sammelsurium, och jag kan inte komma på några alldeles bestämda regler. Självklart kan det låta lite lustigt för någon som kommer från en annan landsända, och det är inte heller ovanligt att man i den här trakten föreställer sig att vi skulle tala någon slags "standardsvenska". Men vår ostkustska dialekt varierar ganska kraftigt trots att själva satsmelodin är rätt enhetlig. 

Jag tror inte att man ska försöka härma uttalet med [ŋ], utan ta det som man känner som mest naturligt själv.

(Jag har iakttagit ett närmast parallellt sätt att växla n mot [ŋ] i dialekten som talas i Santiago de Cuba, där -n i slutet av ett ord alltid uttalas [ŋ]. Exempel "pan" -> [pʌŋ] - När jag uttalar det [pʌn] tycker folk där att det låter fånigt, överkorrigerat.)


----------

